# Frage zu Mail-Warning Meldung



## Laubie (22. Okt. 2009)

Hi,
wahrscheinlich mach ich mir nur wieder falsche Sorgen 
Aber ich hab alle Paar Minuten folgende Meldung in der Mail-Warning Liste:


```
Oct 22 12:40:53 r21278 postfix/smtpd[12228]: warning: Illegal address syntax from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] in MAIL command: 
Oct 22 12:40:53 r21278 amavis[7500]: (07500-19) (!)SEND via SMTP:  -> ,ENVID=AM..20091022T104053Z@meinServer.tld 501 5.1.7 Failed, id=07500-19, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax
Oct 22 12:40:53 r21278 amavis[7500]: (07500-19) (!)FAILED to notify admin: 501 5.1.7 Failed, id=07500-19, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax
```
kann ich das einfach ignorieren? Ist das alles SPAM? Oder ist was bei mir falsch?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Till (23. Okt. 2009)

Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. Poste bitte mal Deine main.cf

Vielleicht hat es auch was hiermit zu tun:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=530614
http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2009-05/msg08007.html


----------



## Laubie (23. Okt. 2009)

okidoki

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = r21278.ovh.net
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = r21278.ovh.net, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "The user you are trying to reach is over quota."
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = maildrop
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```
und danke für die Hilfe
Laubie


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2009)

Hmm, sieht soweit ok aus.


----------



## Laubie (27. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Hmm, sieht soweit ok aus.


es funktioniert soweit auch alles prima... nur eben diese komischen warnings.

Ich hab übrigens ne Umlautdomain... könnte es sein, dass mir jemand mails an die Umlautdomain schickt, also inkl dem ä?
Oder wird das von dem verschickenden Server immer direkt umgewandelt?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2009)

An sich sollten Umlautdomains automatisch in IDN notation umgewandelt werden, also diese xn--...... Darstellung


----------



## Laubie (28. Okt. 2009)

ja genau... so habe ich sie auch im isp stehen.
Hatte nur gedacht, wenn mich jetzt jemand mit @jeanskäfer.de zuspammt, dass das solche Fehler erzeugt...

Grüße


----------



## Laubie (18. Nov. 2009)

Hatte grad mal wieder etwas langeweile...
also, ich hab die Fehlermeldung letztes mal aus der "Warnings" Liste kopiert.
Dabei hat er wohl nicht alles mit reingeschrieben.
Habe mal einen kompletten Log aus dem Mail-Log kopiert. Evtl. könnt ihr mich ja jetzt gänzlich beruhigen/mir helfen, dieses Problem abzustellen.


```
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 postfix/smtpd[32376]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 postfix/smtpd[32376]: warning: Illegal address syntax from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] in MAIL command: 
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 amavis[21785]: (21785-20) Negative SMTP resp. to DATA: 503 5.5.1 Error: need RCPT command
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 postfix/smtpd[32376]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 amavis[21785]: (21785-20) (!)SEND via SMTP: -> ,ENVID=AM..20091118T121514Z@r21278.meiner.de 501 5.1.7 Failed, id=21785-20, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 amavis[21785]: (21785-20) (!)FAILED to notify admin: 501 5.1.7 Failed, id=21785-20, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 amavis[21785]: (21785-20) Blocked SPAM, [92.47.21.79] [92.47.21.79] -> , Message-ID: <20091118121457.415DD47C059@r21278.meiner.de>, mail_id: tk-dryhPv4b5, Hits: 11.552, size: 1524, 15906 ms
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 postfix/smtp[32301]: 415DD47C059: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=18, delays=2/0.02/0.01/16, dsn=2.7.0, status=sent (250 2.7.0 Ok, discarded, id=21785-20 - SPAM)
Nov 18 13:15:14 r21278 postfix/qmgr[21134]: 415DD47C059: removed
```
Danke,
Laubie


----------



## Till (18. Nov. 2009)

Welche policy Regel hast Du genommen und hast irgendwas an der Regel geändert z.B. bei forward email to oder bei warn * recipient eingetragen?


----------



## Laubie (19. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Welche policy Regel hast Du genommen und hast irgendwas an der Regel geändert z.B. bei forward email to oder bei warn * recipient eingetragen?


ich nutze die "Normal" einstellung beim SPAM-Filtern.

Jetzt wirds aber komisch:
Ich wollte grad schauen, ob ich was beim forward bzw. warn eingetragen habe.
Bin also auf den Reiter "Andere" gegangen.
Da sah ich noch kurz ne Emailadresse, die war dann aber direkt weg...
Kann das sein?? Oder hat mir mein Opera da was vorgegaukelt?
Habe jetzt also in allen Felder nichts drin stehen und die Sache so abgespeichert.

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (19. Nov. 2009)

mensch Till,...

du hast nen SUPER Riecher ;-)

Seit ich die SPAM-Einstellungen "angeschaut" habe, tritt die Warnmeldung nicht mehr auf.

Jetzt kommen nur noch warnings von SPAM-Servern rein. Also alles super!

Danke :-D


----------

